# Need Suggestions/Improvements on my 60k Gaming Rig - Price Mentioned



## ycaster (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

This is my first post, so please bear with me. I am researching for config of my 1st Gaming Rig from past few weeks. I have finalized to below build. I have some good contacts in lamington road, mumbai, i have mentioned their pricing below.

Please suggest any improvements before i go ahead with the build:
Processor:
Intel i5 6500 (6th Gen) => INR 13,800

Motherboard:
Gigabyte H170M-D3H (DDR4) => INR 9450

RAM:
Kingston HyperX Fury Black 8GBx1=> INR 3700

HDD:
Seagate Baracuda 1 TB 7200RPM => INR 3400

PSU/Smps:
Corsair VS 550w => INR 2850

Cabinet:
Cooler Master Force 500=> INR 2950

Monitor:
Dell S2216H Full HD 5ms=> INR 8550

Graphic Card:
Asus Nvdia Geforce GTX 960=> INR 14700

Total => INR 59,400

Ps. I will add ssd & additional ram stick for dual channel after sometime. Budget issues . Strangely 4gb ddr4s are not available in market yet.

Regards,
Ycaster


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2016)

order ram online?


----------



## ycaster (Jan 2, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> order ram online?


Yup. Any suggestions on build??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2016)

Buy Online | Gskill Ripjaws 4 DDR4 F4-2400C15D-8GRR RAM - Memory | Price in India
Buy Online | Gskill Ripjaws 4 DDR4 F4-2133C15D-8GRR RAM - Memory | Price in India

build looks good to me


----------



## ycaster (Jan 2, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Buy Online | Gskill Ripjaws 4 DDR4 F4-2400C15D-8GRR RAM - Memory | Price in India
> Buy Online | Gskill Ripjaws 4 DDR4 F4-2133C15D-8GRR RAM - Memory | Price in India
> 
> build looks good to me


i am still not sure about the mobo


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2016)

why sir?


----------



## ycaster (Jan 2, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why sir?


No proper information online for skylake build.. i selected it coz it was the cheapest one i found on amazon with ddr4 support. I have no clue if it is missing something.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2016)

there is one more option -
MSI Global

and board is not missing anything.

- - - Updated - - -

*mdcomputers.in/msi-motherboard-h170a-pc-mate-intel-socket-1151-6-generation-series-cpu-max-64gb-ddr4-2133mhz-memory.html


----------



## ycaster (Jan 3, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> there is one more option -
> MSI Global
> 
> and board is not missing anything.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 3, 2016)

*Budget - 63k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 6500*13,800**Motherboard*MSI H170A PC Mate*9,500**Memory*Corsair Vengeance 8GB 2133MHz DDR4*3,900**Graphics Card*Asus Strix GTX960 2GB OC*15,000**Power Supply*Corsair CX600M
*4,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-02*4,000**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Monitor*Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS*8,600**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*900**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**63,100*


----------



## ycaster (Jan 3, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 61k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i5 6500
> ...



Thank You for the reply.

Quick questions:
1. Is there any difference between Gigabyte H170M-D3H & MSI H170A PC Mate OR is MSI better brand than Gigabyte?
2. Is every Asus GTX strix 960 by default OC? or this mentioned one is specific model?

I am choosing Seagate over WD because i had positive service experience in past with Seagate. I frankly dunno much about WD as a brand.

Thank You for cabinet suggestions, i loved it & for RAM even i am looking for Corsair from offline first, if not i ll order it online 

Regards,
Ycaster


----------



## satinder (Jan 4, 2016)

WD is a reliable name in HDD


----------



## noob (Jan 4, 2016)

If you are serious then change the PSU


----------



## ycaster (Jan 4, 2016)

noob said:


> If you are serious then change the PSU


thanks i am researching on same..I found Seasonic S12II 520 Watts. Is it enough for my build?

Any other suggestions, presently i am only changing cabinet to Corsair Carbide Series Spec 02 from original build.

Regards,
Ycaster


----------



## noob (Jan 4, 2016)

ycaster said:


> thanks i am researching on same..I found Seasonic S12II 520 Watts. Is it enough for my build?
> 
> Any other suggestions, presently i am only changing cabinet to Corsair Carbide Series Spec 02 from original build.
> 
> ...



I would go with Corsair RM750


----------



## ycaster (Jan 4, 2016)

noob said:


> I would go with Corsair RM750


Hi,

Actually this psu is on higher end, i was being told on net by few others that a quality 500-550W psu is enough for my build, or is it otherwise?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 4, 2016)

yes its fine. 
about motherboard, look on their website for ports etc. go with any you want.
strix is default oc afaik.


----------



## sidster (Jan 13, 2016)

Maybe I'm mistaken, but doesn't 6500 need an extra cooler?
Intel doesn't provide a stock cpu cooler..

- - - Updated - - -

My bad.
It's only the 6600k that doesn't have a cooler.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2016)

ycaster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually this psu is on higher end, i was being told on net by few others that a quality 500-550W psu is enough for my build, or is it otherwise?




Corsair VS series isn't suited for gaming rigs.


----------



## ycaster (Jan 13, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Corsair VS series isn't suited for gaming rigs.


Yes. I am going ahead with Corsair CX 600.


----------



## anky (Jan 15, 2016)

Can you pls tell from where you are getting GTX 960 at 14.7k ? Can I also buy from there if possible?


----------



## ycaster (Jan 15, 2016)

anky said:


> Can you pls tell from where you are getting GTX 960 at 14.7k ? Can I also buy from there if possible?


Shop Name : My IT World,
Lamington Road,
Mumbai,
India

they quote less for when you are buying entire system. For individual products, pricing might change.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 15, 2016)

ycaster said:


> Yes. I am going ahead with Corsair CX 600.



Don't get that. Get Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 or Seasonic S12G 550 or Antec Truepower Classic 550 whichever is available.


----------



## ycaster (Jan 16, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Don't get that. Get Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 or Seasonic S12G 550 or Antec Truepower Classic 550 whichever is available.


That specific antec model is not available in my country n Seasonic has poor service here compared to other brands.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 17, 2016)

ycaster said:


> That specific antec model is not available in my country n Seasonic has poor service here compared to other brands.



Get Cooler Master G550M @ 5.8k from mdcomputers.in

Link:COOLER MASTER - RS550-AMAAB1 - 80+ Bronze - RS550-AMAAB1 - price in india, kolkata, bangalore, pune, maharashtra, up, gujarat, - mdcomputers.in


----------



## r4xe (Jan 17, 2016)

Go for 2 4gb ram sticks for dual channel, it's more advisable, or are you planning to get another 8gb in the near future?


----------



## ycaster (Jan 17, 2016)

r4xe said:


> Go for 2 4gb ram sticks for dual channel, it's more advisable, or are you planning to get another 8gb in the near future?


I am planning for 1 more 8gb stick & ssd in few months


----------



## ycaster (Jan 17, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Get Cooler Master G550M @ 5.8k from mdcomputers.in
> 
> Link:COOLER MASTER - RS550-AMAAB1 - 80+ Bronze - RS550-AMAAB1 - price in india, kolkata, bangalore, pune, maharashtra, up, gujarat, - mdcomputers.in


Thanks for this suggestion


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 17, 2016)

I hope people are asking for Seasonic and Antec models in stores otherwise they will consider that Indians don't want these quality PSUs and are satisfied with overpriced lower quality PSUs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Get Cooler Master G550M @ 5.8k from mdcomputers.in
> 
> Link:COOLER MASTER - RS550-AMAAB1 - 80+ Bronze - RS550-AMAAB1 - price in india, kolkata, bangalore, pune, maharashtra, up, gujarat, - mdcomputers.in


----------

